# Heyford trainer colours from WWII



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello all!

I'm eagerly awaiting the getting my hands on an old Matchbox HP Heyford this coming weekend! I know, not everyone's dream plane, but it's so weird that I couldn't resist!

Now, I was reading one of my old Air Internationals from the '70s, and I read the "From the Cockpit" on the Wellington. In that article, the author mentioned something about there being Heyfords in use as trainers early in the war. I then recently heard that a couple were still on duty in the early 40's for tests with the Hotspur; the Heyfords were used as tow tugs.

The problem is, I have no idea what the paint scheme on these Heyfords would look like. Are they that all dark greenish-blue, or are they painted standard earth/green/black?

Does anyone have any photos or links to pics of the tug and trainer Heyfords? I'd really appreciate any help you can give me. 

Thanks!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They were used as tugs for the Hotspur... Too bad the photo doesn't give much of a hint to color.

I think I have the old profile book on the Heyford. It might have some info. I will look later today.


----------

